# Is private medical care necessary?



## Tio (Mar 28, 2013)

Can someone give me a bit of help please? We are moving to Spain during April and I have been reading up about the Spanish State Medical care and Private medical care and come to the conclusion that as we are both over 65 and receiving our state pension we will get full coverage of State health care and therefore will not need any private medical care. Am I right or have I missed something somewhere?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tio said:


> Can someone give me a bit of help please? We are moving to Spain during April and I have been reading up about the Spanish State Medical care and Private medical care and come to the conclusion that as we are both over 65 and receiving our state pension we will get full coverage of State health care and therefore will not need any private medical care. Am I right or have I missed something somewhere?


yes, you will both be fully covered by state healthcare

some in your position will still opt to pay for private healthcare, but imo you really wouldn't need it


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, you are right 

In our case, I receive a State pension - but my husband is fully covered as my dependant.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... just remember though that you will still need to do all the paperwork - S1 from DWP and then to the INSS to get your number and then to your health centre to get your health card.

You can't simply turn up and expect to be treated.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> ... just remember though that you will still need to do all the paperwork - S1 from DWP and then to the INSS to get your number and then to your health centre to get your health card.
> 
> You can't simply turn up and expect to be treated.




No.....and, for me, it was the wait between these procedures that became worrying. You are, of course, required, firstly, to obtain your Residencia & secondly, sign on the Padron prior to your INSS trip. 

In my area, we were then advised that the Health cards would be sent by post. It took 2 months !!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Allie-P said:


> No.....and, for me, it was the wait between these procedures that became worrying. You are, of course, required, firstly, to obtain your Residencia & secondly, sign on the Padron prior to your INSS trip.
> 
> In my area, we were then advised that the Health cards would be sent by post. It took 2 months !!


It took us 6 months to get our health cards, but once we started the process we registered with a doctor immediately. Phone the NHS in Newcastle upon Tyne. They will give you the correct advice and how to proceed.

I went to our local surgery this morning for treatment. Our centro de salud in our village is arguably the best we have known in our lives. I had an appointment this morning so my wife wondered if she could get one. Yesterday, Sunday, I went online and I made an appointment about the same time as me.

Residencia really doesn't exist anymore. However, you do need to register at the police station as a registered EU citizen. It is a much easier procedure than it was when we came to Spain. Once you have that sorted, get on the Padron and follow the advice from Newcastle. I guess it could depend on where you are moving to. Everywhere is different


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

It is still referred to as, 'applying for residency', in our neck of the woods....we completed the process, February last....

Tis true, after waiting the 6 weeks advised by the INSS & still not receiving our cards - my husband took our stamped SI's to the Health centre & they registered us !!

Excellent healthcare, here, in Andalucia because it is not given out to all & sundry - as in the UK !


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Allie-P said:


> It is still referred to as, 'applying for residency', in our neck of the woods....we completed the process, February last....
> 
> Tis true, after waiting the 6 weeks advised by the INSS & still not receiving our cards - my husband took our stamped SI's to the Health centre & they registered us !!
> 
> Excellent healthcare, here, in Andalucia because it is not given out to all & sundry - as in the UK !


You are correct, it is still regarded as residencia, even the UK government website refers to it as residencia. However, residencia ended in July 2007. Prior to that date you had to apply to be a resident. These days you must register as an EU registered citizen if you are in Spain for a total of 91 days a year. Residencia is one of those words that won't go away because it is a terminology used by British expats.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> You are correct, it is still regarded as residencia, even the UK government website refers to it as residencia. However, residencia ended in July 2007. Prior to that date you had to apply to be a resident. These days you must register as an EU registered citizen if you are in Spain for a total of 91 days a year. Residencia is one of those words that won't go away because it is a terminology used by British expats.


it's 90+ *consecutive days*

it doesn't matter how many days you clock up in a year if you never stay 90+ days you never have to register as resident

which of course has nothing to do with tax residency...............


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> it's 90+ *consecutive days*
> 
> it doesn't matter how many days you clock up in a year if you never stay 90+ days you never have to register as resident
> 
> which of course has nothing to do with tax residency...............


True, but the question is. Is it necessary to have private medical care to which I would say no, get registered on the Spanish NHS if you intend on living here. If you don't intend living here and stay more than 91 days then you will need private medical care.

Gee, isn't it hot outside today!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Aron said:


> True, but the question is. Is it necessary to have private medical care to which I would say no, get registered on the Spanish NHS if you intend on living here. If you don't intend living here and stay more than 91 days then you will need private medical care.
> 
> Gee, isn't it hot outside today!


... and the only way to do that now (more or less) is either to be in receipt of a UK state pension (and therefore an S1) or to be working and paying SS in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> True, but the question is. Is it necessary to have private medical care to which I would say no, get registered on the Spanish NHS if you intend on living here. If you don't intend living here and stay more than 91 days then you will need private medical care.
> 
> Gee, isn't it hot outside today!


well yes, & without registering as resident you can't access state healthcare even if you have an S1

& yes - it's hot in the sun & out of the wind - chilly in the shade & in the wind though!!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> ... and the only way to do that now (more or less) is either to be in receipt of a UK state pension (and therefore an S1) or to be working and paying SS in Spain.


And in the original question that was exactly what they said, they were over 65 and in a receipt of a UK pension. I gave them my opinion that they should get the Spanish NHS as soon as possible rather than fork out for private medical care. On the other hand, their decision is a personal preference, I just know how good the Spanish health service is.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> well yes, & without registering as resident you can't access state healthcare even if you have an S1
> 
> & yes - it's hot in the sun & out of the wind - chilly in the shade & in the wind though!!


We have no wind, but that is going to change for the next two days as we have a wind warning for our area. My morning walk tomorrow is going to be like walking up hill, walking into the wind!


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... and the only way to do that now (more or less) is either to be in receipt of a UK state pension (and therefore an S1) or to be working and paying SS in Spain.


Hi - i'd like to add to your info. by reminding new arrivals and those still contemplating a move to Spain that the UK Government's '_period of grace' _funding of free Healthcare within the EU for non-pensioners, via possession of the S1 form, will cease on April 1st! 

The British press has been onto this issue since February, but several Expat. websites are now posting warnings that the ending is nigh...! I wanted to provide a link to one such, but am unsure as to whether I can reference other expat. links on this forum...

Perhaps one of our Mods. could please advise - thanks.

Saludos,
GC


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi again - the British Govt. is also intending to cut adrift from NHS free access, UK pensioner citizens who've been abroad for six months or more, regardless of the purpose (domiciled elsewhere; long -stay holiday; visits to family..)! 

Bizarrely, this same British Govt. under EU Law, is required to repay Spanish Health Authorities the full cost of any Public Health Service treatment provided to those same British pensioners domiciled in Spain..! 

BTW, didn't David Cameron promise to consider enabling all British citizens, domiciled abroad - but with an NI contributions history of seven years or more, free NHS access whenever in the UK..? A massive U turn, then - surprise, surprise! 

Of course, the reality is that British pensioners are falling foul of the UK Govt.'s latest plan to prevent '_foreigner_s' and immigrants from having an automatic right to NHS Healthcare, on arrival in the UK ! 

As predicted, such ill-considered and rushed legislation, pandering to the anti-immigration/anti EU lobby, will cast a much wider net than intended. So, hapless British pensioners will have to pay this price! 

Shame on those responsible !!!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - i'd like to add to your info. by reminding new arrivals and those still contemplating a move to Spain that the UK Government's '_period of grace' _funding of free Healthcare within the EU for non-pensioners, via possession of the S1 form, will cease on April 1st!
> 
> The British press has been onto this issue since February, but several Expat. websites are now posting warnings that the ending is nigh...! I wanted to provide a link to one such, but am unsure as to whether I can reference other expat. links on this forum...
> 
> ...





GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi again - the British Govt. is also intending to cut adrift from NHS free access, UK pensioner citizens who've been abroad for six months or more, regardless of the purpose (domiciled elsewhere; long -stay holiday; visits to family..)!
> 
> Bizarrely, this same British Govt. under EU Law, is required to repay Spanish Health Authorities the full cost of any Public Health Service treatment provided to those same British pensioners domiciled in Spain..!
> 
> ...


yes I've read all of this too & at least one poster here was told straight out by the DWP a few months ago that they _would _be stopping the issue of S1s at the end of this month & changed plans accordingly & are now already in Spain 

but the latest I've heard (on FB or another forum - can't remember where) someone had recently rung the DWP & was told that they were 'a bit behind' & they might be issuing them for a bit longer yet - but at some point they will stop 


no, sorry - no links to other expat sites allowed


----------



## Tio (Mar 28, 2013)

*Is Private medical care necessary?*



Aron said:


> And in the original question that was exactly what they said, they were over 65 and in a receipt of a UK pension. I gave them my opinion that they should get the Spanish NHS as soon as possible rather than fork out for private medical care. On the other hand, their decision is a personal preference, I just know how good the Spanish health service is.


Thank you, all of you who have replied to my query. Sounds like I am just coming over there at a difficult time as so many people in authority probably won't know what is happening. We are coming over to rent for at least a year to see firstly if the area we have chosen is where we want and secondly to see if we want to live there anyway. I do, I know that but that's another question. So, it seems to me that I should come over with my EIHC card and some travel insurance, find my long term rental place, register as a resident and then join the Spanish National Health. Oh, and eventually register my car and get Spanish plates. Anyone got any addition to that?


----------

